# different uses for MAC clear lipglass



## macedout (Jun 25, 2007)

hi 
does anyone know other uses for mac clear lip glass (i.e. using on eyes to help either loose pigments or bare escentuals/mineral shadows "stick"/stay on? 

please post any tips for uses of clear lipglass. THANKS


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_hi 
does anyone know other uses for mac clear lip glass (i.e. using on eyes to help either loose pigments or bare escentuals/mineral shadows "stick"/stay on? 

please post any tips for uses of clear lipglass. THANKS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use it to make my own lip colors with pigments.  I know "tacky" substances are good for bases, so it might work as your base for the loose shadows.  If you do use it, make sure to only use a tiny, tiny amount, otherwise your shadows are going to crease.  It's definitely worth a try & I'm sure if only a little is used, it will work.


----------



## courters (Jun 25, 2007)

You might want to check if it is eye safe before you use it as an e/s base.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 25, 2007)

I only use clear lipglass on my lips.  I have used MAC's clear gloss with pigments on my eyes or face.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 25, 2007)

clear lipgloss of any kind can be mixed with loose pigments to make custom lipgloss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't know that i would use it as an eyeshadow base, but if it is eye safe you might dab a little tiny bit n over your shadow to give it a glossy look.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 26, 2007)

If you want gloss on your eyes or face try using gloss texture instead of lipglass-it's much less sticky & eye safe too.


----------

